# [Vietnamese NR] OH 27.91 single and 30.65 average - Pham Thien Chinh Le



## nanotek2711 (Aug 8, 2010)

yay the comp was finally come 




i won the OH event for the first place :]


----------



## ukrcuber (Aug 8, 2010)

could you please write a link to the competition results on WCA page?


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 8, 2010)

ukrcuber said:


> could you please write a link to the competition results on WCA page?



go on worldcubeassociation.org and click in ranking


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulation nanotek, I'm happy if you also have experience at official Rubik's Competition  I know how it feels.... and keep on practice


----------



## nanotek2711 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Congratulation nanotek, I'm happy if you also have experience at official Rubik's Competition  I know how it feels.... and keep on practice



thanks....mom


----------



## Tnghia (Aug 9, 2010)

Be proud for VN's first competion. Congratulation.


----------

